# Dog health



## Silent_Assassin (Oct 6, 2010)

I have been getting a few PM about what I use for dogs health needs. So I thought I would just post this and maybe some other members would post what they use. 

Heartworms-..5 cc of ivomecor paste, squirt it in the dogs mouth once a month

Worms-Safeguard Cattle dewormer- I put it on the tip of my finger to my first knuckle 

Tape worms-Safe-Guard® Canine Dewormer

Ear mites- clean ears best you can then put .2-.5 cc of ivomic squirted in each ear

Mange- Ivomec injec  by mouth, ill put the chart up that I got for the Vet later

If you need to put weight on a dog or puppy put a scoop of Goats milk replacement powder in its food for awhile.

Fleas dog and yard - Permethrin-10 And Premise Spray


Just remember a healthy dog will always hunt better then a sick one so take care of them. If you cant do the simple thing then you really donâ€™t need a dog,  just my 2 cents

Hope this helps


----------



## hogrunner (Oct 6, 2010)

Got this off KD's blackmouth.com.  Use Valbazen cattle wormer and put 10 cc's ivomec in it and give by mouth once per month.  I use 20cc instead of 10.  Valbazen takes care of all worms and ivomec does the rest.  Val comes in 500ml bottle and last forever.  Been doing this around 2 yrs and no worms or heartworms.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 6, 2010)

cajunl said:


> 10 cc and 20 cc is way to much ivomec.
> 
> It is .1 cc for body weight. 1 cc for a 100# dog is all you need per month.
> 
> 20cc is enough ivomec for a 2000# bull



Thats what I was thinking.I give just shy of 1cc.


----------



## JohnE (Oct 6, 2010)

Lynel, you mix 20 cc of ivomec into the bottle of valbazen, which would dilute it.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 6, 2010)

From KD's site:

PuppynHealth 

I start my pups on a worming program when they are 2 weeks of age.  They stay on the program until they are sold or one year old.  I was given a worming recipe from an old country vet who helps me with my dogs.  The recipe consist of one 500 ml bottle of Valbazen and 10ccs of Ivermectin.  I put the 10 ccs of Ivermectin in the 500 ml bottle of Valbazen and shake it up really well.  Recipe is complete.  At 2 weeks old I'll give each pup 4 drops of the solution every two weeks to 15 days increasing the dosage as they grow.  I'll repeat this process until they reach 25 LBS.  Then I follow the instructional chart on the side of the Valbazen bottle giving the recommended dosage every two weeks or 15 days.  At one year of age I only worm once a month unless it's the wet season.   In the spring I will worm the adult dogs twice a month as well.   

My Chart!
25 LBS                   .75 ML
50 LBS                   1.5 ML
75 LBS                 2.25 ML
100 LBS                 3.0 ML

 Our pups get their immunization shots starting at five weeks of age, second at seven weeks of age and the last one at eleven weeks old.   Some people even give a fourth seven way shot.  All of our grown dogs are wormed once a month following the chart on the side of the bottle.  Valbazen is one of the best wormers on the market for Adult Liver worms, head an segments of tape worms, larvae and adult stomach worms, Intestional worms and lung worms.  The Ivermectin is a heart worm preventative.  Our pups are guarantied healthy when they leave the yard!! We don't claim to have the Best in the dogs in the world but "I bet we're Pretty Dam Close!"  Remember a good worming program is the most important thing a person can do for there dogs.  It's the foundation of the dog's growth!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 6, 2010)

silent_assassin said:


> just remember a healthy dog will always hunt better then a sick one so take care of them. If you cant do the simple thing then you really don’t need a dog,  just my 2 cents



x2.......


----------



## flswiner (Oct 6, 2010)

good post


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree with ya'll about the wormer it's just that I like to be sure that a dog gets 1 full cc of ivomec each month because of helping control flea & tics.


----------



## WOODARD29 (Oct 7, 2010)

You can worm all you want to. The most important thing is to, drum roll please !!! CLEAN UP AROUND YOUR DOGS AND KEEP THEM FRESH WATER. I do everything else just not as much as the rest of yall. And I have health dogs. I guess it helps that my wifes a vet-tech.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 7, 2010)

i carry fresh water most of the time but it sure is hard to tell them they really shouldn't do that in a swanp


----------

